# استرجاع تراب الأفران الكهربائية ثم استخدامه في صناعات الصلب



## هانى شرف الدين (18 نوفمبر 2006)

نجح فريق علمي من مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات التابع لوزارة البحث العلمي في التوصل الى تكنولوجيا مصرية يمكنها التعامل مع هذه المخلفات والاستفادة منها، وحماية البيئة من ملوثاتها الخطرة. ويقول رئيس المركز ان انتاج الحديد من الأفران الكهربائية يولد كميات هائلة من التراب، كمخلفات صناعية يجب التخلص منها، مما يكلف شركات انتاج الحديد والصلب مبالغ كبيرة للتخلص منها، فهي بالاضافة لكونها مخلفات ملوثة للبيئة، فهي مزعجة للمناطق المحيطة لأنها أتربة غاية في النعومة، وتتطاير في الهواء مع أي حركة للرياح. وامكن التوصل الى تكنولوجيا مصرية مناسبة اقتصاديا للتعامل مع هذه المخلفات الناعمة من تراب الافران العالية، وامكن من خلالها استرجاع العناصر ذات القيمة الاقتصادية منها، وايجاد تطبيقات صناعية لكل منها. وتعتمد الطريقة الجديدة على فصل أكاسيد الزنك والرصاص، كل على حدة من اوكسيد الحديد المتبقي، والذي يمكن اعادة استخدامه مرة اخرى في صناعة الحديد والصلب بعد تكويره. كما تمكن الفريق الباحث من استخدامه ايضا كمادة مالئة في صناعات البويات نظرا لما يتمتع به هذا التراب من خواص نعومة فائقة يصلح لهذه الصناعة التي تتطلب مواصفات خاصة لموادها المالئة.
من جانب آخر، تمكن علماء مركز بحوث تطوير الفلزات من استرجاع الزنك من الرماد المتخلف في صناعة الجلفنة.


----------



## مهندس منسي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

معلومه جديده شكرا


----------

